# Hen lays scary giant egg



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a lot of omelettes.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-egg-staggering-SIX-times-bigger-normal.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Women who have given birth feel her pain


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Omlets for everyone!


----------

